# pool water and salt water for pregnant



## outlander

12 weeks + some days pregnant
thank God stable pregnancy
going to the beach soon, and the question is:
is swimming in a pool "that contains chlorine or chloride" and sea "salty water" safe?
is there is any risk? can water in general cause pressure on the baby ?
i appreciate any attention you mat give me
thanks for help


----------



## ClairAye

Both are fine :)
Swimming is actually highly recommended for pregnant women :flower:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Swimming is perfectly safe in.every environment.


----------



## x__amour

They're both safe love, no worries. :hugs:


----------



## mstennischick

yes swimming is actually a really healthy way to exercise for pregnant woman.


----------



## kailynn

Both are fine! Swimming is actually highly recommended :)


----------



## JessicaM123

swimmings absolutley fine but you want to avoid jacuzzi's/ hot tubs


----------



## justhoping

as long as you have no infection and plug in place and doc says its ok for excersize its ok..

i was in the pool and beach water till i was told i couldnt anymore..

so go have fun..baby is safe


----------

